# 2008 Theme & Script



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey guys I need your help and thoughts about my ideas, here it goes: 
*Theme-*
Well lately I've been thinking about how a theme can really tie together a haunt and give it a much scarier feeling. I don't feel like buying completely new props for a whole trail and haunted house, and have many movie character type masks/general halloween props laying around. The other day I came across an idea that struck me as nearly brilliant, but I'm not sure if I was just a little over hyped on having something I've never seen done before. This is my idea for a theme, something to do with a man running a haunted house who took his ideas off the drawing boards and brought them to real life, this man would be kind of an insane guy that didn't get enough thrill from his props getting scares so he decided to do it himself, unfortunatley in a un-thinkable way (traps/murder). This way I could keep all the "original halloween" stuff, but still have a theme to get people more into the scariness.

*Script-*
This is where my fellow hauntforum members come in. I am not a pro at writing but have the general concepts (read in theme). The only thing I want to add to that theme is at the end of the script (which will be turned into a pre-haunt vid.) I would like something like oh and p.s. I'm watching you. (which would be jigsaw saying that in the movie.)

Well tell me your thoughts and thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Interesting idea.
You've got some work to do.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Sounds good to me...any theme is a good theme, you just need to sell it the folks that show up


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hey Shady how did last yrs turn out?
did you use that script?

you could have him doing interviews or something and then later show the people he so called hire as the props, but only show parts so when they go thru the haunt they see all of it


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Alright so after what seemed like a long weekend, I have thought up some ideas to throw in the video. Show a real morbid face and such, as if thats him just kinda looking down. Include the audio from the new halloween when he says something like these are the eyes of a killer. Lastly my favorite idea, something that looks like an actual surveliance camera showing the haunt and people going through then out of no where, that morbid looking guy comes out and pulls them in somewhere. Tell me if you guys have anymore thoughts, and thanks so far!


----------

